# Happy Gay Pride Memories With The Met At the 50th Gay Pride Parade Parade



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

https://www.metopera.org/discover/v...stanzo-reflect-on-pride&videoId=6167742815001
This is a fascinating, entertaining and intelligent interview with Stephanie Blythe and Anthony Roth Constaza who headlined the first Gay Pride float ever by the Met along with many behind the scenes members of the Met team. One interesting tidbit that came out is Stephanie will sing the male lead in Gianni Schicchi next year. Wow. I highly recommend this. Memorable is Stephanie in glorious costume singing We Are the Champions to a huge, huge crowd. I didn't mean to say parade twice in the title. OOOPS


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Oh I cannot thank you enough for this wonderful Blythe/Costanza offering.
It brought a lump to my throat when they sang the _Rainbow Connection_.
If only people could take a better look at people for themselves instead of what they have been told to believe they are.


----------



## adrian1982 (Jul 27, 2020)

Covent Garden!


----------

